# The Popcorn Incident



## Pikatiel (Jul 3, 2011)

I was just enjoying a bag of popcorn, surfing the internet when suddenly there's a bird in my bag, stealing my popcorn!! It seems that Pika has a bit of a popcorn addiction, and ever since then, anything I'm eating he wants.

But not in his dish, or from my fingers. No, it has to be directly from my plate. Having a bird land in my dinner is rather unappetizing, but if Pika knows that I'm eating without him he gets incredibly grumpy and noisy.

Anyone else have food snatching tiels?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yep. have to lock dally up if i want to eat cereal or eggs! she paces the cage until im done!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep lucky and cookie. When i have mine i will make some food for them and i lock them away with the food. If they are finished or my food looks more interesting they sometimes scream to be out, cookie finds what ever is on my folk its more interesting then my plate.
If i offer my food on a folk they hiss and run away  weird birds they are lol


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Yep! Honey sits on my shoulder and tries to snatch food as i put it towards my mouth! my girlfriends bird also jumps into her ceral bowl and instead of eating it, tries to bath in the milk :S


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol milky bar tiel ha ha


----------

